# Hinze Dam - Sunday Morning 14/04/2007



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am going to hit Hinze Dam tomorrow morning to chase some Bass.

If anyone is keen to join me I will be launching my yak from the Eastern Ramp (near the Water Tower).

I'll be hitting the water pretty early for some surface fishing, so should be on the water around 5am.

Anyone who feels like a fish is welcome to join me 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

@#$%......

Trip cancelled.......not happy.......

Man + Kayak = Fish

Man + Kayak + Wife = Endless social arrangements with others, but no fish!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

damn,

just saw the post Dallas and would have been keen to join you mate,

oh well we will have to arrange a trip soon mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Heya Ben,

Might have to try again for the coming weekend if your keen?

I'm not sure what I have on this weekend yet, but should be able to firm something up closer to the end of the week.

Was not happy I had to cancel my trip over the weekend, but as it turns out it was for the best, I came down with the flu badly that night and would not have been feeling too good come morning anyway. 

Should be over my flu by the coming weekend tho 8)

Do you reckon you would be interested in giving Clarrie Hall Dam a shot.....its not too far for you down that way


----------

